# becarful before you text



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A man received the following text from his neighbour:

"I am so sorry Bob. I've been riddled with guilt and I have to confess. 
I have been tapping into your wife, day and night when you're not around. 
In fact, more than you. I'm not getting any at home, but that's no excuse. 
I can no longer live with the guilt and I hope you will accept my sincerest apology with my promise that it won't happen again."

The man, anguished and betrayed, went into his bedroom, grabbed his gun, and without a word, shot his wife and killed her.

A few moments later, a second text came in:
.
.
.

"Bloody predictive text! Sorry, I meant "wifi", not "wife"."


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: easy mistake.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Predictive text, one of the most dangerous inventions in human history :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Samc (Mar 6, 2014)

Haha!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

*"becarful before you text"* also before you type?


----------



## RockstarShades (Mar 9, 2014)

Paha!! I like it.


----------



## jango-fett (Dec 19, 2011)

Very funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol, pesky auto correct! :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

:lol:


----------

